# Our chicks are coming



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

The first of our chicks have arrived looks like the rest ate on the way


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! What kind are they?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awwww, a sweet little baby chick.  What kind did you get?


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

The actual breed is a mystery to us all, we have two roosters, one is a Black Bantam the other is a Brown Shaver the mother hen could be a Brown Shaver or a mixed breed. The Mother Hen who sat the egg through is a mixed breed hen but she was not the layer. I think only time will tell in this case, we will see how the young chick turns out.


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

The second chick hatched overnight last night one back and one gold


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're precious. Soft, sweet baby chicks. I'm probably goof, but I used to love that baby chick smell of my girls when they were little.


----------

